# gaggia cubika replacement buttons



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all, a quick note to people with gaggia cubikas that have faulty buttons, if the casing of your buttons is all black they will all need replacing when they go faulty, the new ones have a brown border, if you do have to replace them they WILL NEED WIRING DIFFERENTLY, or you will blow your house fuse. i have had a few people who have replaced buttons and not been told this.

mark


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks, this is very useful - my buttons keep getting stuck behind the casing - the amount of waggling I do every time in in there cleaning Im bound to break one at some point!


----------

